# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Cabinet makers

## brettm1987

Hi guys does anyone know what a cabinet maker would charge to make one of these or know of a good cabinet maker in the penrith area

----------


## Gaza

The entire run of joinery or just cupboard for wash n dryer   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## brettm1987

> The entire run of joinery or just cupboard for wash n dryer   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

   Just the one with the washer and drier in it

----------


## phild01

If buying a new washer, how about the washer dryer combo and have more bench space.

----------


## brettm1987

It would be nice but I'm looking for one of these the hide away my hot water heater that is on the wall

----------


## OBBob

> If buying a new washer, how about the washer dryer combo and have more bench space.

  Often wondered about those. Dryers seem to be rather simpler and more robust than washers... does an issue with one appliance then become an issue with two?

----------


## brettm1987

> It would be nice but I'm looking for one of these the hide away my hot water heater that is on the wall

   I like the idea of of the doors folding in aswell

----------


## mudbrick

Will depend greatly on the type of finish you want on the panels. 
I will guess 400 to $1000. 
The hinges would not be cheap.
There are a few cabinet makers in Seven Hills if you don't find one in Penrith.
theres a small chance Poco or IKEA would sell them like that?

----------

